# Found the oil leak..... now what?



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

So on the previous thread where I had posted a photo of the casting number on the block, it was evident I had an oil leak. I assumed it was the distributor. Today I took a good look at it and found the middle bolt for the valley cover is MIA. The lock washer is still sitting in the recess, but no bolt.
So....... two questions, What size bolt do I need...... and is there any way to install the bolt without temoving the intake?
You can see the missing bolt (or where it's supposed to be) in the photo.... sorry for the crappy photo.











Thanks in advance.

Al T


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would recommend removing the intake. The bolt is about 2" long and may be broken off for the head to be missing. I don't know if it could've just fell out after coming loose. You'll want to replace the valley gasket anyway, as they are prone to drying out and leaking as well as the rubber seal to the water pump. May as well take a big sigh and resign yourself to an afternoon of fun. When it's done, you'll know it's right and leak free for a while...:cheers


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks. I figured that was on the agenda.

Al T.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think a 2" bolt can fall up, if it was loose, then it would be in the whole. I bet it's snapped or stripped underneath and the builder just left it out. I had a hard time finding a valley pan gasket, the only way I got one was in a master gasket kit. Good luck


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Al T. said:


> Thanks. I figured that was on the agenda.
> 
> Al T.


Look on the bright side.....you don't have to pull the dizzy and re-time it when you're done, like a Chev...:seeya


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I don't think a 2" bolt can fall up, if it was loose, then it would be in the whole. I bet it's snapped or stripped underneath and the builder just left it out. I had a hard time finding a valley pan gasket, the only way I got one was in a master gasket kit. Good luck


It sells as a "push rod cover gasket". NAPA has them, along with others. Fel-Pro part #ps50045c.
Store Locator | NAPA Online


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> It sells as a "push rod cover gasket". NAPA has them, along with others. Fel-Pro part #ps50045c.
> Store Locator | NAPA Online


You are the man, stupid me was looking for a valley pan gasket, duh.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. Can someone tell me the size of the suspect bolt? I'd like to have one before I remove the intake.

Thanks,

Al T.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would remove the intake, remove the other bolt, and match it up. Be super carefull with the small, 7/16 head bolt that pulls the intake to the timing cover. It is fragile and they are known to snap off easily. I recommend penetrating oil on it before you put the torque to it. When re-installing the valley pan, don't overtighten the two bolts. Just snug. I've seen the lugs inside the block broked off from ham-handed tightening. Go slow, take your time, and if a bolt woun't come loose, use heat, oil, hammer taps, and patience. An intake r&r on your car can be done in under an hur by an experienced mechanic, and is an easy job. Any questions, just ask. Someone will help. PS: use compressed air or a shop vac to blow off/suck up any grime around the valley/intake area before you pull it off the motor...you don't want it getting inside the engine!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought an original valley pan with bolts a while back and thought they were different lengths ?? I'll see if I can dig in out and measure the bolts Al.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a coarse pitched SAE threaded bolt so any auto parts store should have it.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

This is probably a dumb questions, but while I;ve got the cooling system drained to pull the intake, I'm oging to change the soft hoses at the same time. The fact the car has a 421 in it, do I just buy uppper and lower hoses for a 64 389? 
There was also a comment about the rubber gasket on the water pump. Is this there a gasket between the intake and water pump, or is it just a suggestion to replace the water pump to block gasket while it's apart.... it;s currently not leaking.

Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

389 hoses should fit. That little rubber gasket for the intake to water pump should come with the intake gasket set.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> 389 hoses should fit. That little rubber gasket for the intake to water pump should come with the intake gasket set.


I brought that up so you can make certain it's there or get one individually so you have it on hand.:cheers
I still haven't looked at my bolts...aaaaagggg. I forgot about it. I'll go out in the shop right now and see if I can find them.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, the bolts are different lengths....front 2" and rear 2 1/2". They also have a small copper sealing washer to prevent seepage but they always leaked eventually anyway. Some silicone under a flat washer would probably be just as good. I will clean my threads with brake cleaner and put 1 DROP of Blue Threadlocker on the bolt to prevent unwanted loosening.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks again!

You guys are great!

Al T.


----------

